# Back in the 80's



## razorboy (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello All, glad I could join you.
I guess as the new kid on the block I'd better jump right in with some of my "Older Stuff". I modelled these in the early to mid 80's. Back in the saddle again.... new projects in the works.


----------



## Hacker_elite (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, I am also new and I want to know if some one could please tell me how much the Custom Corvette was worth, I'm not sure the release time but i do know its quite old, it is still in the package so its mint. thanks


----------

